# COD4 - Modern Warfare.



## firebladerider0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Can any1 explain why my pc keeps constantly crashing when i try & play the game, above is a screenshot of what happens everytime i play it.
Just to let you know i am running it on the following:

AMD Athlon 2. 2.8 dual core cpu
Asus M2N68-AM SE Mobo
1gb ddr2 ram
1gb g-force gfx card
200gb sata hdd
Also dont know if it matters but i am using the HD socket on the gfx card.

It is really starting to wind me up because it will play the new MOD Tier1 & Operation Flashpoint dragon rising games with no probs at all.
Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thx in advance Steve.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you tried to update the grafix card driver?


----------



## firebladerider0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Doc said:


> Have you tried to update the grafix card driver?


Yup just done it plus added another gig of ram...running fine now


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Its because you touch yourself at night........ 

Have you tried to uninstall and reinstall now you have done the drivers? Made sure you have the most up to date directx etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Blimey i rebuilt my machine to play code4 which included an e6850 processor and 4 gig of ram and graphics card 8800 gt but that was years ago now but it still runs MW2 easy


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

just buy a xbox


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Its all over Radio 1 today saying the online version is knackered at the mo and M$ are working on it.
Only the PS3 and PC versions are feckered, the Xbox version is fine


----------

